# Hanabrit German Shepherds in Michigan



## boostfreek (Aug 27, 2015)

Hello everyone,

My wife and I are looking for the right breeder and wanted to get some feedback from anyone with knowledge about Hanabrit German Shepherds in Highland Michigan. We had a great experience Sunday morning with a group dog walk in downtown Milford, MI. 

I just wanted to get some more feedback from anyone with experience. This is an important decision for our family so we want to go with the best breeder. We are looking for a well rounded temperament, excellent health and strong nerves. There is no plan for any shows, working events or breeding. Just a new member of the family.

Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

I have no information about Hanabrit. I got my boy from Stonehill Kennels and could not be happier with the pup or the breeded.

Stonehill Kennels - Home
https://www.facebook.com/StonehillKennels


----------



## rxkeith (Feb 25, 2015)

hanabrit has a business card on the board at ericksons feed and seed in houghton, mi nearly 600 miles away.

i have family in mt morris. stone hill kennels may be a good place to stop in for a visit in the future.

sorry, i can't provide any useful info hanabrit.


keith


----------

